# Some cool pics I took on Friday...



## BMWE30freak (Mar 19, 2006)

I like them  When you do get a new lens just remember that a lens is an INVESTMENT, not an addition to the camera. I typically go cheap when I buy equipment for my camera and that is always a mistake. Don't skimp on the lens...it's what makes the picture perfect!


----------



## Swarna (Feb 21, 2007)

Very nice pic!!!


----------



## Swarna (Feb 21, 2007)

Very nice pic!!!


----------

